# Interval International Resort Accomodation Certificate



## just4stef (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi,
I received an email from II stating that I have a resort accommodation certificate that expires in February 2018.

The certificate is for an additional full week of resort lodging...at least that is what the email states.

Can someone tell me more about this?  Do I need to exchange anything for this or do I purchase this?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## davidvel (Nov 3, 2017)

just4stef said:


> Hi,
> I received an email from II stating that I have a resort accommodation certificate that expires in February 2018.
> 
> The certificate is for an additional full week of resort lodging...at least that is what the email states.
> ...


It's restricted to certain resorts and dates, but no exchange  of your unit. You have to pay to use it.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2017)

You don't have to make a deposit, but you have to pay an exchange fee, and availability is limited.  If you log onto your acct. you can look and see what is available with no commitment.  Find the accommodations certificate and search with it and an availability chart will come up.  If you go through the motions of making an exchange, you will be able to see all the fees.  Just stop before you put in your credit card number, and the exchange will not actually go through.


----------



## just4stef (Nov 3, 2017)

davidvel and DeniseM...thank you!!


----------



## breezez (Nov 3, 2017)

I get these all the time and the fees to use them are normally higher than normal exchange fees.

That said I used my first one during Huricane Irma to leave Tampa area and stay in Orlando.  Cost me I think $293 for a week in 2 bedroom at a Westgate Resort.  Even got to take 3 dogs with me.

But depending on location you probably find better quality stuff in escapes for not to much more cost wise.


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 20, 2017)

Think of it as a coupon that II gives you which allows you to reserve a qualifying week for about $274* + tax. The qualifying weeks are mainly in areas where II has excess inventory -- desert in summer, frozen tundra in winter-- but on occasion, some real gems are available.
*The redemption amount may vary. Do a test redemption of the coupon until you get to the price screen. You are not charged if you do not enter your credit card info.


----------



## Ambrosia920 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prices for accommodation certificate use vary depending on resort desirability and time of the year.  These are great for use in "shoulder" and off seasons (when we prefer to travel anyway) and if you can travel on short notice/drive.  I feel we do save $$$ (well not over staying HOME, but hey ...)   We have gotten nice 2 BR units for as little as $99 ... just used one for a lovely week in Williamsburg in Oct during Yorktown Celebration Week, booked about a month before the certificate was due to expire.  Paid $199 for a quiet 2 BR unit at a beautifully landscaped resort that was running an online $69 a night/1 BR special at the same time.  As stated by others, keep looking for new options and inventory to appear right up to the expiration date!


----------

